# Feather Scapes...



## FeatherMonkey (Apr 14, 2015)

A few of feathers taken with the macro, more artistic than detailed think I've got a few keepers C & C much appreciated.

1)Still not sure on rotation on this one..



IMG_3275

2)Not sure if top right is too much



IMG_3248

3)Eyelashes...



IMG_3242 

4)Very abstract...



IMG_3224 

5)



IMG_3165

6)Fractal bushes...



IMG_3117 

7)Tired Feather...



IMG_3055 

8)Feather coral..



IMG_3084


----------



## Matt Glick (Apr 14, 2015)

That's pretty cool.

#3, 5 and 7 are my fav


----------



## FeatherMonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

Cheers Matt and Ysarex.. See a few more in this so I'll play a bit more.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 15, 2015)

#3 and 5 are pretty cool.

Might I suggest that you crop #3 as a landscape instead of portrait orientation?
Like so:



 

Maybe even rotate it 180 to fit with the "eyelashes" idea. But I think I prefer it this way.
(NOTE: I also did a very slight curves adjustment to give it a little bit more of a bright "airy" feel--but that may not have been your intent)


----------



## FeatherMonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks sm4him I probably constrict myself by trying to crop to print aspects. I do recall trying a square crop feeling it was sitting in too much grey. Think I felt the black just gave it some kind of balance. Also the feather shaft seems to intrude. Now the chances of me getting the feather to look similar again without a bucket load of patience and tweezers seem slim. But yeah like you there's something more with that image. Should I get a feather similar again I'll certainly be trying a lot harder to manage the composition.


----------



## LilyBee (May 6, 2015)

Very cool, I like that you dare to try something out of the box and it works too!


----------

